# Kennel cough



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

So Earlier last week Leroy (my BF's dogs) started hacking/coughing and spitting up a white foamy stuff/flem. Pretty sure he has kennel cough...Chloe was vaccinated last fall so I thought for sure she wouldn't get it....well it must be a different strain because tonight she has been hacking up a storm..and spitting up white foam/flemmy stuff.

Luckily I had an appointment made for this wednesday to have her heart worm tested so I can have her looked at them.

In the mean time what supportive measures can I take to keep her comfortable.

I feel so bad for her she is so sad and sick 

Leroy was so unaffected by it lol...he would hack and spit up every now and then but still jumped and played like a wild man...Chloe on the other hand is pretty depressed, she hates being sick and doesn't deal with it very well. I feel so bad for the bugger.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

aw chloe! what have you done leroy!!! boys are nothing but trouble see? LOL. you'll be better sooner than you think !  goodluck!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Watch her breathing. Don't forget kennel cough is a virus that causes inflammation of the trachea and the rest of the breathing tree. Chi's have a really tiny trachea so not much room to get swollen. You can run the shower until it steams and sit in there with her. The steam will loosen up the phlegm and help her to cough it up. I have heard that you can give them cough syrup but I don't know what kind or how much so I wouldn't recommend it.

Make sure she is drinking well. Don't worry too much about the eating it may be difficult to time the swallowing and breathing/coughing. Make sure you have some nutrical just in case.

Keep us updated as to how she is doing. Poor little Chloe.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor baby! Get well soon Chloe!! xxxooo


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I sat in the bathrom with the shower running for a good 15 mins earlier..seemed to help her a little bit.

She did eat a little and drank which is good. I hope she can be a brave girl until wednesday.

She is resting now in the bathroom, she must lke it in there. I think I will def. have to rehome Leroy for doing this to her HAHA jk


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Ps I heard of giving cough syrup too but it kinda scares me.

I wonder if benadryl would work ...i dunno


ohh and i makes me so mad that she is vaccinated and still got it..has this ever happened to anyone? i am like 95 percent posiitive its kennel cough..but who knows with Chloe she always has stuff going wrong for her.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Poor Chloe. Those boys really are no good. Just teasin. Kiss her for us. No fair for her. Hugs and smooches. 

P.S. Love the siggy, she's so fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

*Kennel Cough*

Any dog owner whose pet has become infected with kennel cough (or bordetella bronchiseptica) knows what a struggle it can be to treat the problem once the virus has set in.' It is likely that your pet has contracted kennel cough if he or she was recently boarded in a kennel or has been in contact with another dog harboring the virus.' Kennel cough is an air borne virus, which can be carried in aerosol droplets from the discharge of an infected animals sneeze or cough or via direct contact with another animal.

Kennel cough can produce a number of symptoms including a dry, hacking cough, gagging responses, sneezing, and when the virus progresses can result in fever, nasal discharge and the coughing up of mucus. Without treatment, kennel cough can escalate into a very serious infection or even pneumonia.

Effectively handling kennel cough is much easier when treatment is administered soon after the initial development of symptoms. There are several well-known and very efficient homeopathic treatments for the problem.

In the beginning stages, if your dog is suffering from a dry and retching cough use a treatment of any over the Counter Children's cough suppressants containing dextromethorphan hydrobromide, 1mg/lb body weight every six hours can be administered if the cough is overly frequent and tires your dog. Remember, however that a cough is a protective reflex designed to clear secretions from the larynx and airways and therefore should not be unduly suppressed. 

Putting 3 Drops of Hydrogren Peroxide and diluting it with Honey and Mixing it in any Dog water Dish of any size. Do not give them more Peroxide if they drink all the water, Refresh the water Once daily and only add 3 drops of Peroxide a Day. You can Mix Plenty of Honey to Soothe the dogs throat, or they have a coughing fit give them an eye dropper or syring full of Honey. Even if only one of your dogs is cough the other dogs will catch it in a matter of time. Give all Pets in the Home the Peroxide Remedy. Should Clear up in a Week and Some Won't even catch it, if you keep up with this regiment daily.

Cough suppressants mask signs but do not treat any disease.

This is from my home remedies post in chi question.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Bruce and Lola both got kennel cough after they were spayed/neutered (assuming it was from the day's stay at the hosp.) Bruce had been vaccinated, Lola had not. But, unfortunately it's like us with seasonal flu...the shot may cover us, it may not, depending on the strain.

Bruce and Lola were a little run down as the virus ran it's course. The vet had them both on antibiotics to prevent pneumonia from setting in. The worst was over in about 6 days, but the cough lingers for a while after that. Hang in there Chloe and get well soon!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

For two years in a row my friend got her dogs the shot and boarded them. Both times, they ended up with it anyways. It does happen. I'm hoping your babies feel better soon. You've had some wonderful previous advise. Rochelle.


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

The vet told me the vaccination only lasts 6 months.  I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

catalat said:


> ohh and i makes me so mad that she is vaccinated and still got it..has this ever happened to anyone? i am like 95 percent posiitive its kennel cough..but who knows with Chloe she always has stuff going wrong for her.


Even with getting vaccinated routinely it is very possible for dogs to get KC because there are many different strains of KC. With so many different strains out there, the vaccine your dog gets may not be the same as the strain she came into contact with via Leroy which in effect makes her vaccine useless. Many times there are different strains in different locations and there is also the fact that the virus can change and form new strains which is why new bordetella vaccines are often coming out every 6 months or so to keep up with the new strains.

Our husky came home from the shelter with KC when we adopted him. He got over it within a week and a half to two weeks.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

mom 2 Nacho BellGrande said:


> The vet told me the vaccination only lasts 6 months.  I hope she gets better soon.


The vaccine lasts longer than six months, it's just that with new strains of KC developing so rapidly there are new vaccines out on the market about every 6 months. So vaccinating against today's strain will not protect your dog from the new strain that will inevitably be out there in the coming months. It is not necessary to vaccinate every 6 months though unless you're boarding your dog though.

My holistic vet does not recommend the bordetella vaccine at all except for 2 weeks before boarding or if you're taking your dog somewhere (like traveling via plane or a dog daycare, etc) where it is required.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful information. 

Last night was bad she was coughing and spitting up every hour. I tried putting her in the bathroom with the shower turned on but not even a minute after I went back in bed I heard little scratches at the door...lol she just wanted to snuggle in bed with me.

This morning she is doing great, less depressed and eating and drinking fine!

We are headed to the vet tomorrow so wish us luck!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Night time is always worse than during the day. Give Chloe a big hug and kiss for all of us here!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bless her heart. Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes. She's so sweet. Coco sends her twin lots of love.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh no Chloe, get better soon lil one!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cathryn,

Do we have an update on Chloe??? Wasn't today the vet visit??? Been thinkin about her and hoping she's doing better. Hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I was just wondering the same! Hoping she's continuing to get better.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry guys! I was so busy the past 2 days with studying and exams I didn't get a chance to hop on.

Chloe is 100% better..didn't need any meds or anything. She was also a good girl for her HW test - and is heartworm neg!

Thanks for all your support and concern..it means alot


----------

